# Scotty Lago kicked out of Vancouver



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Funny how it's the rest of the world always giving Americans crap about how uptight we are over sex. Yet we've gotta ship him out to placate the IOC rumblings.

I guess it only applies if you're not bitter about something. :dunno:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Terje was right.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

That's a little over the top. 

Thw waist one, not the biting.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> Terje was right.


What was Terje right about?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

I saw the pics and they weren't even NSFW. Some chick just kissed his medal near his crotch. Wow, how horrible. At the same time you got Micheal Phelps who drove drunk and is still acting like a douche. Seems like the Olympic committee has it out for Snowboarders and extreme athletes in general.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

There's nothing over the top about it. He's a kid who just won a medal and hadn't slept for 36 hours having a bit of fun. It's not like he took her spread-eagle on the bar or anything.

:dunno: The IOC made their money off the popular sports, why would they need the boarders around now?


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

Such bullshit. Give the kid a break.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie, it makes him look like a retard and not just for the stupid grin he has on. It seems disrespectful to the games, hanging your medal around you balls to pretend some asains sucking you off. 

Thats real cool, bro! Lets take pictures!

He could thought a little bit about his surrondings and just fucked the broad back at the hotel. Not done this stupid display if front of poeple.

My 2.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

So the fact that she was asian is the problem, amirite?

Gwailo at work.

Also Terje :

Terje’s decision to shun the first ever Olympics to feature snowboarding in ‘98 - at a time when he would most likely have swept the gold – sparked a media frenzy around the world, and made people question the entire validity of snowboarding in the Games. He labeled the International Olympic Committee (IOC) ‘ski Nazis’, refused to take part in an event that was run by the ski federation and was hit with criticism by his fellow countrymen for being unpatriotic. So much has been written about his actions that it’s interesting to hear Terje’s own take on that time. “I know a lot of people say that I boycotted the Olympics, but I don't think I did,” he says. “I was pretty quiet about it besides giving a lot of criticism about the IOC and the FIS in big sports mags in the US and Europe. A piece in Sports Illustrated and a Swedish TV show that I did six months before the Olympics said most of what I had on my mind, but I didn’t run around yelling and doing more press on it. That's why I don’t feel like I boycotted them. It was more just not caring and not being a part of it.”


No, I did not speak about commercialisation. I spoke about the fact that a ski federation took over the sport for only money interest and about how the IOC operate. Yes, how weird is it that Danny Kass and Andy Finch – who are not sponsored by Burton - had to wear Burton clothing while competing there. You can’t pack your own bags! I think the Olympics are good for the sport in certain ways, but I could write a book about facts that seem very strange to me.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

tomtom88 said:


> What was Terje right about?


Terje Håkonsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

wow, what a sin, i mean come on...he should be struck down by the rath of god...oh wait..the IOC is god, i forgot..who cares what he did after...he rode well, he'll ride again in the next comp. 

that is a classic pic...you want sucky sucky lol


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

little devil said:


> That's a little over the top.
> 
> Thw waist one, not the biting.


haha, thats epic! i'd do the same thing!


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

an aside: the asians up in vancouver have been there for a while. she's young enough, probably same as any non-asian around her age. 

that being said... she's not bad. :thumbsup:

gotta be embarrassing having your pic all over the net like that though.

- points for scotty for the goofy smile though.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

I hope he crushed that - then it would have been worth it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

ridiculous...the whole thing....


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

that azn girl must be proud, now everyone knows she's a whore lol


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Fellow New Hampshirite Bode Miller should do the same thing...let's see if he gets kicked out.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

little devil said:


> It seems disrespectful to the games, hanging your medal around you balls to pretend some asains sucking you off.
> 
> He could thought a little bit about his surrondings and just fucked the broad back at the hotel. Not done this stupid display if front of poeple.


Wow, I'm kinda torn. People get sloshed with the Stanley Cup and nobody whines about it.....it is expected. This is a medal that he won.....really what are they going to do about it? Tell him he can't compete in '14? C'mon, haha they need him! However, it is a youth and respect thing, something that has gone on for ages. As youth, we do not have the understanding of respect for things...I know, I do it too. 

I gotta agree with this guy. He should have just let the girl lick the Medal nipple, taken her home and let her wear it as she took the opportunity to ride the pipe.



Extremo said:


> Fellow New Hampshirite Bode Miller should do the same thing...let's see if he gets kicked out.


Lago had his mental lapse after his medal run, Bode had his (4 years ago) during his Medal run.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> that azn girl must be proud, now everyone knows she's a whore lol


Not as proud as her Daddy must be. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

That girl could walk right up to me and I would have no idea who she is and I've seen that picture so many times.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

jegnorge said:


> that azn girl must be proud, now everyone knows she's a whore lol


I'd be willing to bet (though it'll be difficult to prove without a receipt record of transaction) that she didn't get paid.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

ehh give the kid a break, he was just having fun. I'm sure most people do the same shit, and just don't get caught.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> I'd be willing to bet (though it'll be difficult to prove without a receipt record of transaction) that she didn't get paid.


is that another way of saying she's a cheap ho?


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

K1tt3n5 said:


> ehh give the kid a break, he was just having fun. I'm sure most people do the same shit, and just don't get caught.


yeah, not getting caught makes all the difference haha


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't really blame the IOC for their decision. Yeah he's a young snowboarder, but the Olympics are a serious thing to a lot of countries. Although our sport is a lot more laid back than others, there has to be a level of respect shown during the games. Taking a medal that dozens of athletes have trained towards for years, and hanging it on your balls to pose for a picture isn't exactly humble or respectful. Punk move on his part, oh well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

jegnorge said:


> yeah, not getting caught makes all the difference haha


truth. Props though for being a baller.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

H2O(s) said:


> Don't really blame the IOC for their decision. Yeah he's a young snowboarder, but the Olympics are a serious thing to a lot of countries. Although our sport is a lot more laid back than others, there has to be a level of respect shown during the games. Taking a medal that dozens of athletes have trained towards for years, and hanging it on your balls to pose for a picture isn't exactly humble or respectful. Punk move on his part, oh well.


eh at least it wasn't during the actual olympics stuff and was at a club or something. I think it was anyway.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Man... I'm not sure if the Winter Olympics are the same* as the Summer Olympics, but if they are that sucks... 
Disrespectful and he shouldn't have done it. Don't necessarily agree with the ban, but you have to admit it wasn't a smart move. 




*They apparently hand out over 10,000 condoms in the Summer Olympic Village...

Edit: 
You know what? Fuck it. Go Scotty. Extra points if you (insert snowboard/halfpipe innuendo here) her afterwards.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

overreaction. He should have stayed


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

H2O(s) said:


> Don't really blame the IOC for their decision.


Where does it say this was an IOC decision?

That article only mentions the US Snowboard Association as the result of the perceived violation of the US Olympic Committee's code of conduct.

Still, it's an overreaction to bit of punk ass, but trifling move.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah that picture is going to live on in internet infamy...bad move by an otherwise good kid.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

lol thats golden
why is everyone so surprised??
they were waiting for something w the snowboards, and if you think they wernt under a microscope, ur crazy


ooo ya did everyone see there closeing the beer and liqour stores at 7 in van city!!
and for the americans we can only get booze there, unless ur in quebec



and for the sponser talk

they were repin there country, burton im guessin is the usa snowboard team sponser(could be wrong, sure someone will point it out if I am)
wana be on the team u have to wear the gear or u can go home and watch it on tv or pay ur own way


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmm... Doesn't look like its hanging off his waist, rather looks like she's either holding it with her hand or teeth by his groin since the ribbon is falling below her chin. 

Point is, it looks like she's doing all the nut dangling... If he had the ribbon around his waist and had the medal hanging off his crotch then my opinion might differ. However at this point I feel that it is she who was the instigator and therefore should have been kicked out of Vancouver... GET HER!


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

I have more respect for him now. Instead of kicking him out of the Olympic Village they should give him the silver metal for crushing that. Go Scotty.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

wonder if she chipped a tooth like that other fool did


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, I'd be more embarrassed if I were the girl. I mean, seriously - what's sexy about being a whore? I bet she gave him a 5 dolla sukky sukky.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't blame him. I could see myself doing this.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

blame the girl. but damn that smile says he don't mind at all. its all part of the afterhours, i swear camera phones should be banned from the area..


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

It is disrespectful to do that to the medal. He should've done the more mature and adult thing and done it behind closed doors with no signs of evidence with an enterouage of ladies to the nasty with in a hotel room. I mean really. I'm not against the act I'm more against him not being responsible enough to not do it in public or get caught. Am I being a hypocrite? I don't think so. Doing it in public knowing pics are being taken is a bit disrespectful....a hotel room full of hotties doing the nasty with the medal is a different story. :laugh:


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

chalk another one up to "should've known better." 

kind of feel sorry for the girl though... 

was that up in the village or down in van?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> It is disrespectful to do that to the medal.


I agree, he should have acted like a real pro athlete by raping her and then going to some dog fights - that would have shown the medal due respect.

Nobody got hurt, he did nothing wrong.



squishydonut said:


> kind of feel sorry for the girl though...


Yeah, the way Scotty held a gun to her head and forced her to her knees was kind of low.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Clearly... 

NOONE GOT HURT! HE DID NOTHING WRONG!

Take his nuts out your mouth man, im afraid hes gonna choke u soon.

Is spunky the girl in the pic?


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm going to say the big problem is that someone took a picture of it. I'm sure Micheal Phelps didn't think taking a hit off a bong was a big deal until a picture showed up all over the news. I no one takes that pic he is in the clear.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

He won this medal and i dont understand how they can take it away because of his celebration. It didnt affect his run in any way. He is still same athlete. 

However he should probably find better looking girl than this with his bronze medal.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

MunkySpunk said:


> Yeah, the way Scotty held a gun to her head and forced her to her knees was kind of low.





> chalk another one up to "should've known better."



12345678910


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

DenBank said:


> He won this medal and i dont understand how they can take it away because of his celebration. It didnt affect his run in any way. He is still same athlete.
> 
> However he should probably find better looking girl than this with his bronze medal.


Where was it said that they are or are planning to take his medal away?


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> Where was it said that they are or are planning to take his medal away?


They didn't. People like to make shit up.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

little devil said:


> Clearly...
> 
> NOONE GOT HURT! HE DID NOTHING WRONG!
> 
> ...


Clearly....
So by your sound logic, I guess that would mean you're sucking the USOC's collective dick? Take their nuts out of your mouth, I'm afraid they're going to choke you soon.

As if the Olympics are anything more than a money machine for Coca-cola and Visa. Here's a recipe for your sacred games that must be respected: 10 minutes of commercials, 30 seconds of games, followed by 10 minutes of the same commercials. I get told 12 times an hour that because Jamaica had a bobsled team 22 years ago, I should use my Visa card. Better yet, I need to use my Visa because Dan Jansen's sister died hours before his run in 1988. VERY fucking respectful. You get all mother hen about Lago while Visa pisses all over a dead girl's grave on national TV for money. 8 years from now we'll be getting told that Coke tastes great because Nodar Kumaritashvili hit a pole at 90MPH and killed himself.

Lago's stunt has nothing on the damage that Coke and McDonald's have done to the Olympics.

There's about as much good name to sully in the Olympics as there is in the NBA. Like they need you going all PTA on our asses and preaching sanctimonious bullshit about how god's farts fuel the Olympic torch. The corporate schills are doing just fine at pretending to be outraged without you pulling a Jerry Falwell.

Go jerk off on your TV while Bob Costas is babbling on tonight. Make sure you do it fast because Costas might not be there when you finally do let loose - they might cut to a sacred respectable commercial or something.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I havent noticed any of those commercials...

But anyways, cool story bro! lets take a picture!


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Clearly....
> So by your sound logic, I guess that would mean you're sucking the USOC's collective dick? Take their nuts out of your mouth, I'm afraid they're going to choke you soon.
> 
> As if the Olympics are anything more than a money machine for Coca-cola and Visa. Here's a recipe for your sacred games that must be respected: 10 minutes of commercials, 30 seconds of games, followed by 10 minutes of the same commercials. I get told 12 times an hour that because Jamaica had a bobsled team 22 years ago, I should use my Visa card. Better yet, I need to use my Visa because Dan Jansen's sister died hours before his run in 1988.


I'm glad to have the bbc in Britain.

He left to save embarresment and a lot of hassle. Can imagined how he got carried away in the moment sure he'll learn from it. The girl doesn't deserve all the stick she's getting. If a guy had done that with one of the guys medals he wouldn't be called a slut.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I wish scotty was a member on these forums so we could hear his opinion on it...and the girl for that matter too...cause if you think about, we don't actually _know _the circumstances here, maybe there was some context that makes this seem more acceptable...I wonder what that girl's name is....hmm...


oh and munky, you had me giggling like a little girl with that response haha, good stuff


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

What an idiot. He's super talented and has this amazing opportunity, but because of this dumb stunt, people will think of him as another punk kid. oh and a snowboarder punk kid, surprise!

I just hate to see negative stereotypes reinforced.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I wonder what would happen if snowboarders boycotted the next Olympics... 

Pretty damn low ratings amirite? :laugh:


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I think it would be interesting to see if it was boycotted. But only if the 'media' interviews the riders and they explain how they don't wanna get involved in the 'corporate' money making scheme.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Clearly....
> So by your sound logic, I guess that would mean you're sucking the USOC's collective dick? Take their nuts out of your mouth, I'm afraid they're going to choke you soon.
> 
> As if the Olympics are anything more than a money machine for Coca-cola and Visa. Here's a recipe for your sacred games that must be respected: 10 minutes of commercials, 30 seconds of games, followed by 10 minutes of the same commercials. I get told 12 times an hour that because Jamaica had a bobsled team 22 years ago, I should use my Visa card. Better yet, I need to use my Visa because Dan Jansen's sister died hours before his run in 1988. VERY fucking respectful. You get all mother hen about Lago while Visa pisses all over a dead girl's grave on national TV for money. 8 years from now we'll be getting told that Coke tastes great because Nodar Kumaritashvili hit a pole at 90MPH and killed himself.
> ...


Yes! Monkey!


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

TXBDan said:


> He's super talented and has this amazing opportunity, but because of this dumb stunt, people will think of him as another punk kid.


A great achievement, unfortunately spoiled by a questionable prank in public. He should know better in a sport where careers are so heavily reliant on appearance, sponsorships, and contracts. At least he manned-up, apologised, and left quietly, even if he had no real choice.

Medals, like flags, corporate logos, team t-shirts, etc., represent something, and people don't like their "symbol" associated with disrespectful acts. Under the same circumstances, what if it had been the American flag sticking out of his pants?

I cringe at the thought of how many millions of dollars, careers and future comfortable retirements have been thrown away because someone couldn't keep their dick in their pants (or medal around their neck).


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

WhistlerBound said:


> A great achievement, unfortunately spoiled by a questionable prank in public. He should know better in a sport where careers are so heavily reliant on appearance, sponsorships, and contracts. At least he manned-up, apologised, and left quietly, even if he had no real choice.
> 
> Medals, like flags, corporate logos, team t-shirts, etc., represent something, and people don't like their "symbol" associated with disrespectful acts. Under the same circumstances, what if it had been the American flag sticking out of his pants?
> 
> I cringe at the thought of how many millions of dollars, careers and future comfortable retirements have been thrown away because someone couldn't keep their dick in their pants (or medal around their neck).


I like this argument better than the other ones I've heard "against" Scotty

the American flag sticking out part definitely adds nice perspective, but it shows me that I just don't care about or really respect the olympics as much as the US

good post :thumbsup:


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

"It’s the general attitude toward snowboarders, the hypocrisy in pimping them for ratings and selling them out because they’re the easiest targets." _from article

This wouldn't be the first time - remember snowboardings entrance to the games and Ross...


----------



## elusiver (Feb 15, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> how god's farts fuel the Olympic torch.


this line made my day. 

el


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Hardly the same thing. The medal represents the olympics....games which are run by the IOC and are far more coporate than the superbowl.

I am sure the IOC is upset by any events which threaten to tarnish the image of the games because, quite frankly... they spend a lot of money on PR trying to convince people that the games are some kind of transcendent event awash in the spirit of competition. The truth is that the olympics are awash in money given to the IOC by corporations who want their logos at the games, countries who pay the IOC to field their teams, spectators who buy tickets to watch the games, local officials who bribeIOC members to select their towns as venues, and media conglomerates who pay the IOC to broadcast the games. All of this money flowing into the system where the performers (competitors) don't receive compensation for their victories.

Honestly, Lago using the medal as a prop to help himself get laid isn't all that different from how the IOC uses them (or the games) to get what they want in the end.


WhistlerBound said:


> A great achievement, unfortunately spoiled by a questionable prank in public. He should know better in a sport where careers are so heavily reliant on appearance, sponsorships, and contracts. At least he manned-up, apologised, and left quietly, even if he had no real choice.
> 
> Medals, like flags, corporate logos, team t-shirts, etc., represent something, and people don't like their "symbol" associated with disrespectful acts. Under the same circumstances, what if it had been the American flag sticking out of his pants?
> 
> I cringe at the thought of how many millions of dollars, careers and future comfortable retirements have been thrown away because someone couldn't keep their dick in their pants (or medal around their neck).


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

1. She's officially a whore now! 

2. It's kind of disrespectful to the games. You're supposed to act in a respectful manor at the Olympics of all places! I mean did he have to be such an idiot and put it near his junk? 

3. If he wanted to keep it under raps he didn't have to be such an idiot and let someone take a picture.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Look at the pictures on page 2


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

i had avoided this for fear it would be too much reading... turns out it wasn't so bad.

anywho... i personally feel once he won it, it should be his property to do with what he wants. a guy with a medal can wear it around to get laid, go sell it for coke money, trade it for poutine at zogs, put it in his pants and play bobbing for bronze... whatever. 

bad publicity is still publicity. and the ioc needs to get younger people watching the games... i say they should have embraced this and went out to find him hotter girls willing to lick his bronze balls.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

my thoughts are next olympics medals will be shaped like truck nuts! haha


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

ComicStix said:


> 1. She's officially a whore now!


was there another article?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Slinky said:


> my thoughts are next olympics medals will be shaped like truck nuts! haha


 
I don't foresee Kentucky hosting the games anytime soon.


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

tooscoops said:


> i had avoided this for fear it would be too much reading... turns out it wasn't so bad.
> 
> anywho... i personally feel once he won it, it should be his property to do with what he wants. a guy with a medal can wear it around to get laid, go sell it for coke money, trade it for poutine at zogs, put it in his pants and play bobbing for bronze... whatever.
> 
> bad publicity is still publicity. and the ioc needs to get younger people watching the games... i say they should have embraced this and went out to find him hotter girls willing to lick his bronze balls.


my thoughts exactly dude! the Olympics survive on drama. otherwise Costas would have nothing to talk about during primetime coverage hah!!!!! its all good lago!


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

boardaddicktd said:


> my thoughts exactly dude! the Olympics survive on drama. otherwise Costas would have nothing to talk about during primetime coverage hah!!!!! its all good lago!


costas is a robot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't get this whole lets appeal to the youth at the same time lets be all prim and proper attitude of the Olympics.

If they don't want these things to happen then they need to stop trying to transform the Olympics into the X Games. :dunno:


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

puffnstuff said:


> I don't get this whole lets appeal to the youth at the same time lets be all prim and proper attitude of the Olympics.
> 
> If they don't want these things to happen then they need to stop trying to transform the Olympics into the X Games. :dunno:


also agree!


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

tooscoops said:


> anywho... i personally feel once he won it, it should be his property to do with what he wants. a guy with a medal can wear it around to get laid, go sell it for coke money, trade it for poutine at zogs, put it in his pants and play bobbing for bronze... whatever.


Based on my previous analogy, I'll assume you also would have no problem if someone buys your national flag then publicly pisses on it and sets it on fire? After all, it's their property to do with as they wish.

I personally find it disrespectful to take the physical representation of an achievement that so many athletes desire and strive so hard for, literally for years, and treat it like trash, regardless of the politics of the Olympic organisation itself.

Lago may not give a shit but I'm sure there are hundreds of competitors out there that would give their left nut to be able to earn even a bronze medal on a world stage. In actual fact I think Lago does care, otherwise why would even compete or be celebrating his achievement in the first place?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Scotty isn't a punk kid...he comes from a good family and I think he respects the games. I'm sure he's sorry for what's come of this. He's a decent kid, but the IOC had every right to tell him to fuck off and go home.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

if lago pissed on the medal in public and tried to destroy it for the sake of destroying it.. that would be pretty shitty. but thats not what he did was it? there is a difference between sending a message like burning a flag and using an olympic medal as an extension of your private area. one is actually seen as illegal.. the other is in bad taste. witht he medal... if he DID want to piss on it... yep... totally my opinion, but i say, have at er.

i consider this to be more like guys that manipulate a countries flag... like leaf fans adapting it to be their team flag... or drunkards wearing the flag as a toga... whatever... thats a more similar comparison in my mind.

the medal is a symbol of achievement. its not the same as a flag, no matter how you put it. if you really feel strongly about it, i'd suggest not going to pawn shops in hollywood... lots of old oscars and other trophies that some people will strive their whole life to never achieve.

as for why he cares.. the same reason hes a professional... to earn MONEY doing what he loves... can't knock him for that! we'd all love to!

(and hope i didn't offend with that... i really don't mean to... just typing fast.)


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Scotty isn't a punk kid...he comes from a good family and I think he respects the games.


Don't get me wrong, I agree. All you had to do is see the look on his face at the time. My opinion of him hasn't changed despite what happened. It was just a mistake and we all make them (and hopefully learn from them).

The point I'm trying to make is that medals, flags, statues, crowns, memorials etc. mean things to people. Sometimes they invoke very strong feelings, like national pride, victory or loss. To treat these things disrespectfully is to treat those hold them dear disrespectfully. Hence, I think what he did was wrong.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

tooscoops said:


> ... if he DID want to piss on it... yep... totally my opinion, but i say, have at er.


Fair enough. If he did I'd strongly suggest he doesn't do it in public though. 

All said and done, I actually have more of a beef with the low bastard that published the photo. Way to screw someone over.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

He's 23 and an athlete. People take funny pics...some might be "in bad taste." Not a big deal. Give him a warning, not the boot. Fuck the IOC.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

WhistlerBound said:


> Based on my previous analogy, I'll assume you also would have no problem if someone buys your national flag then publicly pisses on it and sets it on fire? After all, it's their property to do with as they wish.


That's actually legal in the U.S.A. fyi...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wait...

You mean a 23 year old kid used his Olympic medal to help him get a piece of ass???? OH THE SHAME!!!


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

WhistlerBound said:


> Don't get me wrong, I agree. All you had to do is see the look on his face at the time. My opinion of him hasn't changed despite what happened. It was just a mistake and we all make them (and hopefully learn from them).
> 
> The point I'm trying to make is that medals, flags, statues, crowns, memorials etc. mean things to people. Sometimes they invoke very strong feelings, like national pride, victory or loss. To treat these things disrespectfully is to treat those hold them dear disrespectfully. Hence, I think what he did was wrong.





WhistlerBound said:


> Based on my previous analogy, I'll assume you also would have no problem if someone buys your national flag then publicly pisses on it and sets it on fire? After all, it's their property to do with as they wish.
> 
> I personally find it disrespectful to take the physical representation of an achievement that so many athletes desire and strive so hard for, literally for years, and treat it like trash, regardless of the politics of the Olympic organisation itself.
> 
> Lago may not give a shit but I'm sure there are hundreds of competitors out there that would give their left nut to be able to earn even a bronze medal on a world stage. In actual fact I think Lago does care, otherwise why would even compete or be celebrating his achievement in the first place?



This post is pretty close to what I was going to say. By twenty-three you should have a pretty good sense of what to do and not do in public. It's an honor to get into the Olympics and to publicaly disrespect it like that just shows he's just another half-wit American to the world. Great. He furthered the world's view that all Americans actually behave like this. He's a representer of a country. He should behaving more respectfully, not like white trash.

The IOC to kick him out of Vancouver? Pretty good punishment in my opinion. Knock 'em hard the first time so other stupid people won't follow in his footsteps, and he won't do it again.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I demand the entire Canadian women's team get kicked out of Vancouver! What they did was far more public and disrespectful than anything Lago did.

But, they'll get nothing.

I wish snowboarders would just boycott the Olympics. The Olympics want them there because that's what people want to see, but they don't really want them there. They want them to compete and then disappear so they can highlight the "traditional" sports that they want to push.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I demand the entire Canadian women's team get kicked out of Vancouver! What they did was far more public and disrespectful than anything Lago did.
> 
> But, they'll get nothing.
> 
> I wish snowboarders would just boycott the Olympics. The Olympics want them there because that's what people want to see, but they don't really want them there. They want them to compete and then disappear so they can highlight the "traditional" sports that they want to push.



.........QFT.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I demand the entire Canadian women's team get kicked out of Vancouver! What they did was far more public and disrespectful than anything Lago did.
> 
> But, they'll get nothing.




They could get away with taking the ribbon off a medal and plating hockey with it.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

they should just kick canada out of the olypmics anyways....lol


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

After hearing him, Lago's okay in my book: http://snowboarding.transworld.net/1000118334/featuresobf/scotty-lago-on-jimmy-kimmel/


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

he seems like a stand-up guy. got no love for the committee. 

someone should shame the heck out of that reporter chick.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

It'd be interesting to find out who she actually was... 

At the same time, until I see someone who has done some research on it I'm still thinking she's a random chick. 

(though, this wouldn't be the first time that reporters have taken the news into their own hands)


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Another case of old people getting pissy about little things 

You can tell the guy to be more careful if you really want. He probably recognized it was a bad idea the moment after it happened too, no need to kick him out before the closing ceremony.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Slinky said:


> they should just kick canada out of the olypmics anyways....lol


Sour grapes!


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

bearju1ce said:


> Another case of old people getting pissy about little things


I've seen plenty of "young" people get pissy about seemingly little things - that matter to them. I don't think age has anything to do with it. It's how important that thing is to you, and respecting how important it is to others.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I demand the entire Canadian women's team get kicked out of Vancouver! What they did was far more public and disrespectful than anything Lago did.
> 
> But, they'll get nothing.
> 
> I wish snowboarders would just boycott the Olympics. The Olympics want them there because that's what people want to see, but they don't really want them there. They want them to compete and then disappear so they can highlight the "traditional" sports that they want to push.


The womens hockey team apologized and so did Scotty Lago, what makes his apology less meaningful that theirs? If the IOC thinks this poorly of snowboarders they shouldn't have added the sport in the first place.


Terje was right.


----------



## omara87 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sam I Am said:


> By twenty-three you should have a pretty good sense of what to do and not do in public. It's an honor to get into the Olympics and to publicaly disrespect it like that just shows he's just another half-wit American to the world. Great. He furthered the world's view that all Americans actually behave like this. He's a representer of a country. He should behaving more respectfully, not like white trash.
> 
> The IOC to kick him out of Vancouver? Pretty good punishment in my opinion. Knock 'em hard the first time so other stupid people won't follow in his footsteps, and he won't do it again.


That's right. He deserved the punishment, taking funny pictures is alright but this photo was disrespectful. Lago was awesome at the olympics, Snowboard - Olympic Snowboard Half-Pipe Videos & Photos | Olympic.org his performance was really neat, but I think the photo was offensive.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Why do you continue to link pages to olympics.org? Work for them? You keep reviving old dead threads too.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

omara87 said:


> That's right. He deserved the punishment, taking funny pictures is alright but this photo was disrespectful. Lago was awesome at the olympics, Snowboard - Olympic Snowboard Half-Pipe Videos & Photos | Olympic.org his performance was really neat, but I think the photo was offensive.


One more thread with a link to Olympic.org and I am just going to ban you. Consider it your courtesy warning...


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

i thought i was the only one to notice it haha so annoying


----------

